

Ask HN: What would you do? - c_t_montgomery

I'm a (first semester) junior studying Computer Science. I took last semester off to work with Lift (funded by &#38; partners with The Obvious Corporation), and that was an amazing experience. I figured since I was halfway done with school and this much invested, that I would return back and finish up my degree.<p>And then I started taking Calc II.<p>I've been to tutoring 3 times/week for the last 2 weeks, worked through more than the assigned homework questions, and visited my prof for help, but I'm just not getting it. By not getting it, I mean I failed the first two quizzes and recently got below a 40% on our first test.<p>Unfortunately, this is the 4th to last math class I'd have to take if I wanted to get my degree in CS. So, I've been thinking about changing to Entrepreneurship with a minor in CS, or re-taking Calc I this summer to prepare me more for Calc II (although that would push back my graduation date... and cost much more).<p>I'm interested in hearing if any of you have had similar experiences, or any thoughts on how I should go about this?<p>I ask because what got me the job with Lift (and a job this summer with Rdio) were my side projects. With how heavily math-based our CS curriculum is, I'm worried I won't have any time to put into side projects and still get above a C- ("passing grade") in all of my classes.<p>I would appreciate any help whatsoever - thoughts, comments, concerns, etc. My contact info is in my profile, but I'd love a discussion to be started here, so others that may be going through the same thing can learn from this as well.<p>Thanks, HN.
======
newandimproved
I could never imagine taking a course on Entrepreneurship. It's something you
learn by doing. At least it is for me. There's also so many good books out
there...

Being good at math is like a superpower (at least it seems that way to a
creative/language minded guy like me). Math requires schooling more than
entrepreneurship.

Go with the math, and while you're getting really good at it, you'll come up
with an awesome business idea that will help guys like me learn math faster.

Go with the math.

~~~
kls
_Go with the math._

Taking the easy path is not an accomplishment, nor does it build character.
Take the advice go with math, develop a time management strategy, where you
reward yourself with time for side projects by getting problems right for
calc-II.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
I love this strategy of rewarding myself with time for side projects by
getting problems right. Great idea - thank you!

